# Perforation



## 13448 (May 1, 2006)

Has anyone sufferd a perforation during an Colonscopy and what were the outcome both physical and financial?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

They are pretty rare, so I don't know that you would find someone here. I have no personal experience.http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/entrez/query.f...9&dopt=Abstract is a study of several clinics and very large number of colonoscopies.Briefly.The rate was 0.01% to 0.3% depending on clinic so 1 out of 10,000 to 1 out of 3,000. No one died.Risk factors include.Being femaleElderlyHaving diverticular diseasePrevious abdominal surgery.Financially, I suspect the surgery and hospital time would be paid for by whatever insurance you have, so would vary based on your coverage.K.


----------



## 13448 (May 1, 2006)

Well I didn't die, but I did spend almost 3 weeks in the hospital(3 days CCU) laid out like "Tony Soprano", not to mention the pain both physical & pshchological to myself and loved ones.Now I have a wonderful scar from my pubic bone to sternum and have to deal with the discomfort of a large slab of scar tissue.Financially I and my insurance carrier had to cover all of the expenses of this incident along with the resulting loss of wages for the 10 weeks I was out of work.Once you sign that release you are at their mercy!


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

I'm sorry Richard about the scar...So the inner post-op scar tissue are real???You know there is a support group about adhesion in the Web sites,product section that i have post.How old are you?For which condition you were scope?That's true they are suppose to be a rare event.


----------



## Prudy (Jan 21, 2006)

I have a friend who suffered a perforation.. She was not so fortunate.. a botched situation with the ending results of having to do a resection and an ostomy.. She sued.. as there were other extenuating circumstances.. It took many years to settle the suit.. but she finally did.. But, what compenstation is that.. she will never be the same again..


----------

